# [RAID] IBM Netfinity 5500



## _root (22. Juni 2005)

Hallo.

Ich habe ein riesen Problem. Vielleicht kann ja einer von euch Helfen.

Wie kann ich bei diesem Server das RAID konigurieren? Es gibt ja sowas wie ServRAID, welches man beim Booten über Strg+I aufruft. Nur leider kann man da nichts einstellen. Auf den Server soll irgendwann mal Debian Sarge. Zurzeit läuft auf dem Server nichts. 

Das Gerät hat 3 Platten, von welchen 3 Platten zur Zeit angesprochen werden. Es soll ein RAID 5 installeirt werden.

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

MfG 
aCid


----------

